# Neuer TV + Soundanlage *beratung*



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo wir wollen uns nun fürs Wohnzimmer nen neuen TV + soundanlage holen. Waren auch schon mal beim Händler und dort hat uns http://www.prad.de/tvguide/screen4554.html sehr gut gefallen. Nur kenne ich mich mit der TV technik nicht so aus... was meint ihr? taugt der was? 

Dann das 2. Problem wie sind die Löweboxen die man zu dem TV kaufen kann ( müsste auch nen 5.1 system sein oder so ) oder was würdet ihr wählen ?

danke schonma für eure hilfe


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (24. Dezember 2009)

bei wie viel € liegt denn dein Budget? Dann können wir dir auch was ordentliches zusammenstellen


----------



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2009)

naja wenn man sieht das der TV schon allein 7000 kostet ^^ also an geld sollte es dann net scheitern so lang es sich auch "lohnt"


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2009)

Dann kamma ja das volle programm fahrn^^

glaub in der preisklasse gibts eigentlich nix schlechtes xD


----------



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2009)

naja was ist volles programm ? mein dad war zb auch vom bose sound beeindruckt ich fand naja ging schon ^^ find die boxen halt optisch net so toll

und die neuen TV´s sind ja sehr flach und haben LED und so und das haben die loewe halt net deswegen wollte ich ma eure meinung dazu hören


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja also wenns net auf den Stromverbrauch ankommt kanns ruhig en Plasma sein, ansonsten LED-LCD. (Mit den Modellen kenn ich mich net genau aus, da musste notfalls warten bis sich jemand mit Ahnung hierherverirrt oder Testberichte lesen.)

Für die Lautsprecher würd ich en guten A/V-Receiver un en 5.1/5.2/7.1/7.2 Set von einem Hersteller (Canton, Nubert, Klipsch, etc.) empfehlen, damit holst du den besten Klang raus.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2009)

Also als Fernseher würde ich bei dem Budget schon zu nem Phillips 21:9 LCD Greifen. 
XXL-TEST: Philips 21:9-LCD 56PFL9954H/12 - Echtes Kino fürs Wohnzimmer? (08.07.2009)

Beim Sound würde ich auch nicht umbedingt sparen, da meiner Meinung nach schlechter Sound das ganze Kinofeeling kaputtmachen kann. Guck dir mal AV-Reciver vom Schlage Denon AVR-3310 oder Onkyo TX-NR3007 an, zusammen mit nem schönem LS-Set von Canton, Heco, Wharfedale oder Nubert.


----------



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2009)

ich finde da den lowe 52 zoll sieht viel hochwertiger aus als der philipps der kostet ja uach nur die hälfte und so boxen gibts kein komplettes set ? bzw wie sind die loewe boxen ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Dezember 2009)

Also Loewe ist ja wohl unumstritten die beste Marke im Tv-Segment, aber eben abnormal teuer. Am Sound spart man nicht - erst Recht wenn man Knete hat. Geh mal in nen Hifi Shop (Kein MM oder Saturn) und hör dich dort durch.


----------



## Sash (25. Dezember 2009)

naja wenn du das geld hast, dann löwe.. aber schau ob die einen led haben, weiß ich gar nicht.
dann gibts da noch panasonic mit plasma, laut tester gehören die auch zu den besten und da gibts ne reihe mit thx. also bei dem geld würde ich glaube ich schon thx haben wollen. der hat auch 600hz. was sound angeht, denon. ab den 1910 aufwärts, je nachdem wieviel geld du ausgeben willst gehts bis 7k€ hoch. als sound für heimkino ist das theater 10 von teufel ungeschlagen, hat auch thx und einen der stärksten subs im heimkinobereich, das set 5.1 bekommst du für ca 5k€, aber ich würds mir direkt mit 7.1 holen. dazu sollte dann der denon aber min ein 3310 sein, oder eins der topmodelle mit thx. viele sagen zwar thx braucht man nicht, aber bei dem geld, schaden tuts nicht. und spar nicht bei den hdmi kabel.. dazu brauchst du noch einen guten blu ray player von denon, da gabs jetzt auch so ein neues topmodel von denen, ka wie genau die bez. war. kostete glaube ich um die 2000€. damit solltest du auf jedenfall bei der kommenden star wars nacht auf blu ray (kommt 2010) den neid bei anderen wecken, solange du keine nachbarn hast. ausser die spüren und hören nix.


----------



## NCphalon (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja wenns an geld net mangelt würd ich eher das Klipsch THX 7.1 empfehln, is eins der wenigen THX-Zertifizierten heimkinosysteme.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja wenns an geld net mangelt würd ich eher das Klipsch THX 7.1 empfehln, *is eins der wenigen THX-Zertifizierten heimkinosysteme*.


Fail .
Allein Teufel hat da noch ich glaube fünf weitere Systeme, B&W hat da auch Systeme im Angebot, die schonmal die Lizenz hatten ihnen aber wieder entzogen wurde da die Subwoofer da mit externem Verstärker betrieben werden (der aber mitgeliefert wird). 
Dann gibt es noch eine Lösung von Jamo.

Das ist jetzt nur das was mir so spontan eingefallen ist .


----------



## Sash (25. Dezember 2009)

wie ich schon eine seite zuvor sagte, laut test steht teufel mit dem theater 10 auf platz eins. und das hat thx. und kostet auch ne stange..


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2009)

jo teufel hab ich nen 7.1 thx system für pc  von loewe boxen gibts keinen vergleich oder so ? auf prad gibts auch keine TV tests  wisst ihr da iwas? die loewe boxen passen halt von optischen her super zum TV soll halt ins wohnzimmer ^^ also spielt optik schon auch ne rolle


----------



## Sash (25. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht... wenn ich tv schau, nen film mit buuum usw, dann will ich mir das bild anschauen und nen tollen sound hören, und nicht die boxen anstarren.


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2009)

naja wird halt net nen heimkino sondern was fürs wohnzimmer wo net nur filme geschaut werden ^^ heimkino müsste man sich ja eig nen fetten beamer holen weil alles andere ist find ich kein kino ^^ .


----------



## Sash (25. Dezember 2009)

also willst du ein system haben was einfach nur gut aussieht, um zu prollen? ich hätte lieber ein system wo ich weiß wie gut es wirklich ist. ausserdem, schau dir das system erstmal an.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2009)

Also zumindest in der Vergangenheit hat Loewe nur Mist an Boxen gebaut. Meine Empfehlung: Geh zu einem Händler hin der die Loeweboxen und nen paar andere Hersteller die weiter vorne schon genannt wurden führt und höre sie dir im Vergleich an .


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame kannst mir die erfahrungen ma schildern weil such über google und find da fast nix. und @sash das system ist für meine eltern und die legen sehrwohl wert auf optik und macht das nicht jeder?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2009)

Wiegesagt meine Erfahrungen basieren auf den älteren Loewesystemen, die aber genauso auf Design getrimmt waren wie die jetzigen. Also der ganze Klang war ein wenig blechern (vorallem Stimmen, kommt bei Plastikgehäusen eigendlich immer vor, nur nicht stark) und die hohen Töne schmierten (vermutlich ein miderwertiger Hochtöner oder Weiche). Alles in einem nicht gerade das was man als Langhörtauglich, geschweige denn als angenehm bezeichnen könnte.


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2009)

und was für systeme waren das dann genau das ich vergleiche ziehen kann ob sich seitdem was verändert hat


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2009)

hast du dir das theater 10 system denn jetzt mal angeschaut und die testberichte gelesen? optik bei lautsprecher ist eigentlich schnuppe.


----------



## feivel (26. Dezember 2009)

bei dem budget würd ich mir als fernseher aber eher folgendes holen:

TEST: 65 Zoll-Plasma Panasonic TX-P65V10E - Bildriese mit enormen Reserven (17.12.2009)

nach diesem Testbericht wohl auch wirklich ein sehr sehr gutes Gerät


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2009)

naja aber 65 zoll schon sehr groß sollte max so 52 haben des ist eig schon das absolute maximum


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Dezember 2009)

Willst du infach nur BummBumm und Gut aussehende Lautsprecher, oder willste damit auch mal Musik hören/genießen? Lass die Finger von Loewe Boxen.


----------



## feivel (27. Dezember 2009)

mir könnts ja nie zu groß sein  aber das ist natürlich deine entscheidung


----------



## p00nage (27. Dezember 2009)

naja und wenn der abstand net groß genug ist und des teufel system ist ja für räume mit 100m² aber unserer hat max 50 und ie holzoptik passt garnet


----------



## Riezonator (28. Dezember 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja aber 65 zoll schon sehr groß sollte max so 52 haben des ist eig schon das absolute maximum



wenn ihr noch 2 Zoll drauf legt dann habt ihr was womit du den Loewe in den Skat drücken kannst und noch knapp 1000€ und den kabelsalat sparst

TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P54Z1E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

dann noch nen BD Player und ne anlage dazu und George Lucas schaut die filme bei dir 

PS:HiFi - Lautsprecher - SC-ZT1 - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

Haben die Boxen/der Receiver THX ist das gut. Haben sie es nicht, ist es auch gut. 

Wie groß ist der Raum? 

Was willst du alles damit machen (Musik hören, Spielen, Filme schauen, Fernseh schauen)?

Wie groß dürfen die Boxen sein?

Hat das Sofa Abstand zu der hinteren Wand? 

Sind alles Dinge, die man wissen sollte bevor man blind empfiehlt.

Klipsch, Canton, KEF, Heco, Quadral, Nubert, alle machen gute Lautsprecher, jedoch kannst du mithilfe von Probehören am einfachsten herausfinden, welche die besten für dich sind. Geh dazu am besten zu einem Fachhändler (nix MediaMarkt oder Saturn), hör dir dort die Lautsprecher an und kauf es dann auch dort. Handeln geht bei einem Fachhändler auch und wenn du sowas teures bei ihm kaufst, kommt der vieleicht mal umsonst mit dir nach Hause und hilft dir bei der Aufstellung/Einstellung. Bei Konsorten wie dem Mediamarkt stellen se die Teile auf, aber Einstellen tuen die nichts groß.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja und wenn der abstand net groß genug ist und des teufel system ist ja für räume mit 100m² aber unserer hat max 50 und ie holzoptik passt garnet


Die Angaben bei Teufel sind sehr großzügig gewählt (knapp vor Vollaussteuerung). Außerdem: Wer verbietet es das System auch mit geringerem Pegel laufen zu lassen? Dann klappt das mit den 50m^2 wunderbar (50m^2 sind übrigens optimal für das Sys, entsprechend Leistungsfähiger AVR vorausgesetzt).


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2009)

weil du so sehr auf teufel fixiert bist wie ist denn LT 6 THX Select als vergleich? Naja und hört nicht jeder Mensch in verschiedenen lausstärken ? wenn es so wäre würde sich ja teufel selber das geschäft kaputt machen da ja die kleinen systeme länger empfohlen werden anstatt nen "großes"


----------

